# Salary in Cyprus



## thqvsthq (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everybody.
I'm Toket from Thailand.
I'm planning to work in Cyprus. I have a question " With my salary is 1600 euro/ month(gross) , can i live normally in Cyprus? "
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

That's an average salary in Cyprus so I guess the answer to your question is actually no


----------



## thqvsthq (Mar 8, 2012)

zin said:


> That's an average salary in Cyprus so I guess the answer to your question is actually no


First of all, thank you for your answear.
So you mean that i shouldn't move to Cyprus with this amount of money?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The salary you quoted is more like a net average from a few years ago. Whether it would be sufficient for your needs depends on your situation. If you have no dependents and can be flexible regarding accommodation, it should be enough (but you probably would not be in a position to save much). Check out the EURES portal to get an idea of what salaries are being offered accross a range of different positions. Skilled workers with experience should be earning at least 2000 euros a month, senior positions quite a bit more - but these are few and far between - at the other end of the scale, casual laborers, maids etc are offered as little as 600-800 a month (but usually with other benefits like accommodation included).


----------



## thqvsthq (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, i just live alone and want to work in Cyprus in 1 year. I just wondering for 1600 euro - (gross) i can have accommodation, food, publish transportation or bicycle, cafe and sport sometime that's all i want.
I have another question: if my salary is 1600 euro (gross) so how much do i have net salary?
Thank you guys.


----------

